# Just a Biker´s Dream...



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2010)

Zurücklehnen, gucken, genießen, träumen...


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Oktober 2010)

..das von port du s. is geil !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Martina H. (31. Oktober 2010)

... jetzt weiss ich, warum ich so viel schiebe 

Wie ist jetzt der Titel?

Wir werde' nimmer besser

Oder:

Wir werden immer besser



Noch viel Spass bei der Sponsorensuche

und Danke für das "etwas andere Video"


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Oktober 2010)

herrlich!


----------



## Noxya (6. November 2010)

Die zwei Videos sind ja super! Eins zum Ansporn (Wow, sind die gut ) und das andere zum Aufbauen nach einem Motivationsloch (Anderen ergehts auch nicht besser ).

Vorallem bei dem Hinweis mit den Sponsoren im zweiten Video musst ich wirklich lachen ..


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. November 2010)

die armen Bikes


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. November 2010)

Und hier ein Trailer zu einem Film, der ganz oben auf meinem Weihnachtswunschzettel steht:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14600175"]Life Cycles OFFICIAL Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. November 2010)

45 Minuten... Bier und Chips parat stellen!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (15. November 2010)

Cool!


----------



## blutbuche (16. November 2010)

...weiss net , wie man das einbettet .... moja trails diaries von oinkbijke mit fabien barel .. sooo geil !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (16. November 2010)

Man kann nicht alle Videos einbetten.  
Aber ein Link genügt auch...


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube, es besteht mal wieder Bedarf an Schulungsmaterial. Hier geht es zur ZIP-Datei von "What´s next?" - die Datei virenfrei, wie ich bestätigen kann, der Film genau was für lange Winterabende...


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Januar 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15885214"]Ein Häppchen für zwischendurch...[/ame]


----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2011)

saugeil - die staubwolken rocken !!!


----------



## Kate du Pree (3. Februar 2011)

Auf www.redbull.tv läuft am 20. Februar um 7pm GMT (8pm CET) eine einstündige Doku über Dannys Film 'Way Back Home'.


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. Februar 2011)

weiss wer welcher Shop die hat? 
nehm auch gebrauchte...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLxg0dbvokQ"]YouTube        - BIGBALLS by Lindsey Voreis with Kirin and Erika[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (7. Februar 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> YouTube        - BIGBALLS by Lindsey Voreis with Kirin and Erika


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Februar 2011)

http://www.artofflightmovie.com/#ooid=VnbGoxMjq2IzGmoavTVBskp9uSJBHEyN

Weil doch jetzt wieder Winter ist...


----------



## Principiante (22. Februar 2011)

voll schön!


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3nkzjACUG4"]YouTube        - [MTB]freeride downhill[/nomedia]


----------



## mangolassi (12. März 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20822053"]A day in Valais[/ame] 

Letzte Woche in der Sonne


----------



## HiFi XS (15. März 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> A day in Valais
> 
> Letzte Woche in der Sonne



Schöne, flowige Trails! Mehr


----------



## mangolassi (15. März 2011)

Danke, gibt sicher bald mehr.


----------

